# Surveiller qui est connecté à mon réseau Airport



## Goulven (14 Février 2006)

Connaissez-vous un utilitaire ou un widget qui m'indique qui est connecté à mon réseau Airport?


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2009)

Cette question est toujours d'actualité. Je trouve mon réseau excrément lent. Connecté à une Time Capsule cela marchait bien en novembre et depuis décembre, cela se dégrade sans cesse.

Des idées?


----------



## fanougym (9 Janvier 2009)

Toutes ces infos sont accessibles via la console d'administration de ton modem, non ?
Si livebox, 192.168.1.1 pour y accéder ...


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2009)

Utilitaire Airport, tu sélectionnes ta Time Capsule par un double-clic dessus, puis Onglet Avancés
Là tu cliques le bouton "Historique et Statistiques" et enfin l'onglet "Clients sans fil"






Là tu vois l'adresse MAC de tout ce qui est connecté à ton réseau
(sur ma copie d'écran il y a mon iMac, la borne AirportExpress difusant la musique sur ma chaine HiFi, et mon iPOD Touch)

Si tu vois des adresses MAC que tu n'identifies pas, c'est que quelqu'un s'est connecté à ton insu


----------



## Lamar (11 Janvier 2009)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas cette possibilité.


----------



## Holy Diver (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

comme Lamar, je ne connaissais pas cette possibilité , et pour cause: lorsque je sélectionne "Historiques et statistiques" je n'obtiens qu'un seul onglet "Historiques" voir copie d'écran jointe.

Je suis sous Leo 10.5.6, la borne est une Airport Extreme (modèle 802.11n avec ports Gigabit). L'utilitaire Airport est la version 5.3.2 (532.8). La recherche de mises à jour me dit qu'aucune mise à jour n'est disponible ...

L'un de vous a-t-il déjà rencontré ce souci ?

Merci d'avance

H_D


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2009)

Quand je sélectionne une de mes bornes Airport Express (qui sont configurées pour se connecter au réseau créé par la borne Airport Extreme), je n'ai comme toi QUE historique)

j'en conclus que seule la borne qui crée le réseau WiFi permet d'afficher les clients qui sont connecté au réseau.

Dans ton cas j'imagine que le réseau WiFi n'est pas créé par la borne Airport, mais que celle-ci est peut-être simplément connectée au réseau créé par ta Box internet...


----------



## Holy Diver (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Remy,

cette borne est bien celle qui créé le réseau WiFi.

En fait, je viens de trouver l'origine de mon problème: dans l'utilitaire d'admin Airport, j'avais décoché "Autoriser SNMP" .
Je viens de le cocher à nouveau et de redémarrer la borne: c'est bon, j'ai bien les 3 onglets comme sur ta copie d'écran.

Merci & bonne journée

H_D


----------



## hazmat (9 Août 2011)

Sur mon mac j'utilise le logiciel Achiwa pour être alerté dès qu'un ordinateur inconnu se connecte à mon wifi. Pratique, je suis informé en temps réel, pas besoin d'aller vérifier ma borne toutes les 2h...


----------

